# Squeaker beak color ?



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I noticed a big difference in the beak colors of the our two new squeakers today. Is it simply an age (2 whole days) thing or is it a real difference in color? The parents are both mostly white but dad has almond / cream colors on his nape/head. 










I also note the one on with the darker beak has lots more fuzz...and someone was just asking in another thread about the amount/color of body fuzz on the babies and whether it had anything to do with adult feather colors?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Maybe the one with more fuzz is the older of the two, I think the other one will look like that in a day or two. As far as the beak is concerned I really have no idea but that is interesting


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

definitely older, nothing to worry about. both will be the same when they grow up


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

It is quite normal some where in there blood lines there was a cross. So when it gets older it will have a little grey at the tips. There is nothing to worry about I asure you.


----------



## samuri_spartan (Aug 26, 2007)

In modenas, if a squab has very little fuzzy hairs on it then it will come out as a dilute. For example, a red gazzi x red gazzi will produce a red gazzi (lots of fuzzys ) or Yellow gazzi (very little fuzzys, almost bald- also sex linked)


----------

